# It's Happening.



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

I am splitting Articles & Happenings into Articles _and_ Happenings.

1. This board does not need an article to start it. Tweets, images, videos, etc work fine in their stead.
2. If an article is supplied, it should not have its contents copied over. Excerpts are OK.
3. For it to be a happening, there must be a serious, inevitable, or already-come-to-pass risk of death.
4. Sufficiently massive happenings with their own Happenings may break off into multiple threads.

Continue posting news articles in Articles. I will be changing the top rules to reflect this new concept. This board used to be for mass shootings only.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 11, 2020)

I just drunk post on them anyway, do what you gotta do boss


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Mar 11, 2020)

So for example, generic political discussion on the Primaries would go .... here? Deep thots? Based on an article in Articles?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Mar 11, 2020)

There goes the chance of Articles getting a 1000 page thread. Not so sure a Happenings forum is a good move since it will be spammed to death by trivial shit.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> So for example, generic political discussion on the Primaries would go .... here? Deep thots? Based on an article in Articles?


I actually don't know. I'm not sure how I want to do this  but people want a space to shit up with a dozen Coronavirus threads. Let me think. I liked the hard and fast rule of "one death or imminent risk of death" but that's not going to work for the elections.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Mar 11, 2020)

Whats the plan on the chinkflu forum?


E: kinda cougared?


----------



## TV's Adam West (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow. A board just for mister metokur? How sweet Null.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Mar 11, 2020)

Null said:


> I actually don't know. I'm not sure how I want to do this  but people want a space to shit up with a dozen Coronavirus threads. Let me think. I liked the hard and fast rule of "one death or imminent risk of death" but that's not going to work for the elections.


You're optimistic!


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

I could separate it based solely on content aggregation versus longform discussion to allow discussions on the election in public. It's a really hard task for organization and I don't want to spread either board too thin.

It'd also suck to have to make everything in this board private.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 11, 2020)

Is there an example of what you have in mind?


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

DanteAlighieri said:


> Is there an example of what you have in mind?


All threads in this board are valid examples of what I have in mind.

I'm debating on the line. Someone pointed out this already sounds like Salt Mine v3 and that's kinda accurate I guess.

I don't know, I just want people to be able to talk about shit and keep it organized, but I guess that's been the core problem to every UX question ever asked.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 11, 2020)

Disappointed. Nothing actually happening, just bureaucracy on my funny green bird site.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Mar 11, 2020)

I guess so long as there is a good enforcer(s) it should (hopefully) work.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just want to make sure I understand the setup here.

So if I wanted to post an article into a thread, a text excerpt is acceptable. But not full-text so we don't fuck up SEO, correct? I imagine screenshots of articles and archive links will also be valid? Or can the Google spiders also read images and flag the SEO that way?

Also thank you.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Mar 11, 2020)

It sounds perhaps the rules should be more "content-based" - i.e., if it's an article to make fun of and archive, it goes to Articles; if you want a longer discussion it would go to Happenings - but it wouldn't be full-quote articles then. _Jacobellis v. Ohio _basically.

Is the main issue being able to open the page to Google without tanking the site?


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

IrishGuy088 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand the setup here.
> 
> So if I wanted to post an article into a thread, a text excerpt is acceptable. But not full-text so we don't fuck up SEO, correct? I imagine screenshots of articles and archive links will also be valid? Or can the Google spiders also read images and flag the SEO that way?
> 
> Also thank you.


A paragraph or two is fine, a larger screenshot is also always fine.

We could just separate it on if the discussion is predicated on a single article or not, but frequently a large discussion will come a thread with a single article and then more articles that are on the same topic. It's very frustrating.

I could just merge the boards back together but then really important threads we need public, like Bianca Devins and the Chch thread, will be hidden.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Mar 11, 2020)

I kinda liked the fact that mass shooters had their own board singling them out for mockery. I found the reasoning behind that to be quite convincing and noble.

Having said that, I can definitely understand grouping all this stuff together, and seperating the more serious and important stories from the 'lets all laugh at hacks and weird news' element of A&H, both for categorising purposes and to benefit SEO. It's certainly worth a try.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's definitely worth trying for now. Only a total idiot is going to have trouble following the "no full articles" rule. And they can just be sidelined from the section if it becomes an issue.

This is a good move. This site and others like it have an excellent capacity and capability to find and catalog important information as news is breaking. I'm sure it could be used against the site in some fashion, but the "public service" aspect of it far outweighs any potential negatives I can think of.


----------



## Slav Power (Mar 11, 2020)

So, if there is a happening where there is no risk of death, like elections, it should be posted in Articles, yes?


----------



## Providence Backing_21 (Mar 11, 2020)

So basically behave properly with the happenings and list pertinent information. To see if a splitting of A&H will help SEO and keep things visible. I like it.


----------



## Unog (Mar 11, 2020)

Null said:


> All threads in this board are valid examples of what I have in mind.



Looking at the other topics on the board, it would seem "ongoing crises that may not be contained to a single event/news outlet" is a good general guideline.

Problem being that there's a ton of shit that belongs in "Articles" that would qualify, as well as the whole thing just seems kind of unnecessary and clunky.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Mar 11, 2020)

Mod @OwO What's This?, fifth time's the charm.


----------



## Spedestrian (Mar 11, 2020)

Does this mean we'll need a new epithet to replace "A&H poster"? Maybe something like "Tardicle" or "Happer"? I'm fine with whatever, I just need to know how to continue being disrespectful and prejudiced towards total strangers.


----------



## Looney Troons (Mar 11, 2020)

I like this idea and am curious how it’ll pan out over the course of the next few weeks. I do believe you’ll be doing a lot of manual sorting for a fair bit.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 11, 2020)

I like this, wars, bombings, shootings and ou girl.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 11, 2020)

I dunno. I kinda loved the ongoing user commentary mixed with articles in the Iraq WWIII thread. A “no articles” board is feelings without facts but why not both?


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Mar 11, 2020)

An Ghost said:


> I dunno. I kinda loved the ongoing user commentary mixed with articles in the Iraq WWIII thread. A “no articles” board is feelings without facts but why not both?


I don't think "no articles" is the order of the day here. You just need to find a way to get your information posted without jacking some journo's article wholesale and fucking up Null's search engine optimization (SEO).


----------



## Twinkie (Mar 11, 2020)

IrishGuy088 said:


> I don't think "no articles" is the order of the day here. You just need to find a way to get your information posted without jacking some journo's article wholesale and fucking up Null's search engine optimization (SEO).



A similar thing happened to a gossip blog I used to read but it wasn't SEO, they were getting takedown notices from the various sources (TMZ.com, etc.). The users just had to stop copypasting articles in their OPs. But I thought null already tried that and it didn't help? Maybe I'm thinking of something else.

I wonder how much new traffic the wuhan thread was pulling in or if it's same people F5ing it every day 
like I was for a time 
I also wonder which thread on kiwi farms was the fastest to hit a million views.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 11, 2020)

This happening thread is shit, faggot.



Spedestrian said:


> Does this mean we'll need a new epithet to replace "A&H poster"? Maybe something like "Tardicle" or "Happer"? I'm fine with whatever, I just need to know how to continue being disrespectful and prejudiced towards total strangers.


Happooner


----------



## Meat Pickle (Mar 11, 2020)

Shootings still count as a happening right?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Mar 11, 2020)

Will this mean that posts with articles in threads added to this board will be purged? There are hundreds of posts with articles copy and pasted for discussion in just the Coronavirus Megathread alone. Could cause some SEO issues.

As a side note, will the prepper thread be added to the happenings board? It's basically a spin off of the main Covid-19/Coronavirus Megathread. And will there be new mods for it, or mostly self regulated like A&H was?


----------



## Elaine Benes (Mar 11, 2020)

Will this board also be invisible to guests?


----------



## Bill The Fucker (Mar 11, 2020)

Null said:


> I actually don't know. I'm not sure how I want to do this  but people want a space to shit up with a dozen Coronavirus threads. Let me think. I liked the hard and fast rule of "one death or imminent risk of death" but that's not going to work for the elections.



Sure it could, just make a "Suicide Watch" tag.


----------



## sasazuka (Mar 11, 2020)

Slav Power said:


> So, if there is a happening where there is no risk of death, like elections, it should be posted in Articles, yes?



Expected, regularly scheduled political events like non-snap elections probably don't qualify as "Happenings". If the leader of a major country is either forced to resign or calls an unexpected snap election, I think it should count as a "Happening".


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Mar 11, 2020)

Posting a link to an archived article doesn't hurt SEO, right?  We could do that and post 1-2 paragraph excerpt if necessary.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

1Tonka_Truck said:


> Posting a link to an archived article doesn't hurt SEO, right?  We could do that and post 1-2 paragraph excerpt if necessary.


I've suggested that.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Mar 11, 2020)

Null said:


> I've suggested that.


Maybe I'm just being a tard, but I didn't see anything definite on external archive links.


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 11, 2020)

Berlin has been split, well just like berlin i expect it to not last long


----------



## Tealeaf (Mar 11, 2020)

sasazuka said:


> Expected, regularly scheduled political events like non-snap elections probably don't qualify as "Happenings". If the leader of a major country is either forced to resign or calls an unexpected snap election, I think it should count as a "Happening".


Pulling in political habbedigs is always fuzzy. One way to approach is considering unexpectedness and high impact for the prevailing political order. 

Neither of these has any hard definition. In the end, you’ll know a happening when you see one.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 11, 2020)

What about setting it up like this:
News article posted to the Articles section and that thread is only for articles and updates.
A thread is made (can it be automated?) in this section with the same title as the article threads but is only for discussion about the issue. If that can be automated, then you can disallow new thread creation by users like how lolcow used to be.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 11, 2020)

Does this mean I can post articles that will be interesting to people who aren't spergs who think the coronavirus megathread is actually useful for news in A&H again?

There's obviously a different audience for 'If Coronavirus exists, there is porn of it' vs. twice daily updates on the number of confirmed coronavirus cases in Boone County, MI.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Mar 11, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Does this mean I can post articles that will be interesting to people who aren't spergs who think the coronavirus megathread is actually useful for news in A&H again?
> 
> There's obviously a different audience for 'If Coronavirus exists, there is porn of it' vs. twice daily updates on the number of confirmed coronavirus cases in Boone County, MI.


Have you ever posted anything useful?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 11, 2020)

IrishGuy088 said:


> Have you ever posted anything useful?


You don't think that on a forum devoted to deriving entertainment from mentally ill people like you, posts that are actually funny might be 'useful'? 8/pol/ is this way


----------



## dopy (Mar 11, 2020)

this is gunna be a pretty fun disaster


----------



## Splendid (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally, now KF's racism will once again be publicly indexed.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 11, 2020)

This is a test to see who the REAL faggots are. Articlefags or Happeningfags. Pick your poison. Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## HumanHive (Mar 11, 2020)

So instead of one politics containment subforum, we have two. That's... a bold strategy. Let's see which one gets deleted first.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Mar 11, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> You don't think that on a forum devoted to deriving entertainment from mentally ill people like you, posts that are actually funny might be 'useful'? 8/pol/ is this way


That's a unique way to say "no".


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Mar 11, 2020)

Splendid said:


> Finally, now KF's racism will once again be publicly indexed.


 This.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 11, 2020)

@Null how about a celebrity infection thread, since some NBA players and Tom Hanks has it?


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> @Null how about a celebrity infection thread, since some NBA players and Tom Hanks has it?


Go for it


----------



## Longjack Attack (Mar 11, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Does this mean I can post articles that will be interesting to people who aren't spergs who think the coronavirus megathread is actually useful for news in A&H again?
> 
> There's obviously a different audience for 'If Coronavirus exists, there is porn of it' vs. twice daily updates on the number of confirmed coronavirus cases in Boone County, MI.


For as many articles you post on there, i say make A&H great again big shot, no ones stopping ya.


----------



## kiwifarmsfan (Mar 12, 2020)

Make A&H public again.

Self-censoring to appease Google is fucking gay.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2020)

kiwifarmsfan said:


> Make A&H public again.
> 
> Self-censoring to appease Google is fucking gay.


Yeah I agree but if you're not on search engines your site dies. You found this site by searching for soemthing. I'm not going to run a dead gay site so suck it up.

It's a technical issue that can theoretically be fixed in the future but it'd take a lot of work, to the point where it might be a good idea to just delete the board and start over with new rules.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Mar 12, 2020)

Who the fuck thought splitting the Corona-chan thread was a good idea
Keeping up with one thread was hard enough, now I have to keep up with 3


----------



## Punished Brent (Mar 12, 2020)

So you just shitpost articles on here? Cool. Here’s one about how all old pasta people will die! No healthcare for old men


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 12, 2020)

Can we do a thing in the new Habbenings board where if somebody says the word SOCIETY in a thread it gets locked immediately?


----------



## Chamulum (Mar 12, 2020)

Can someone nuke china already please


----------



## pierce your heart (Mar 12, 2020)

Chamulum said:


> Can someone nuke china already please


Do you want radiation mutated corona-chan?


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 12, 2020)

They should be a Coronavirus label, and it should an image of corona-chan, with mouse over text of "My love knows no bounds".


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 12, 2020)

My only request is that there should be a link and a source in every OP. I don't need the full text since I can follow those and read the article myself, I just like to know where it came from first. Should be second nature to everyone by now so its probably not an issue.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Mar 13, 2020)

What are the wildest conspiracy theories right now? Is there some website somebody can link where somebody wrote in yellow on black font how this virus was introduced by the reptilians? I heard the bioweapons lab one but it's kinda boring. My conspiracy theory is that null engineered the virus to drive traffic to this thread. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 13, 2020)

Null said:


> Go for it



BTW, could you move happenings up next to articles? It feels weird right between games and multimedia.


----------



## Haramburger (Mar 13, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing successful OPs here with the content control; repeated good OPs in Happenings will be a sign of a great user. Someone who breaks the rules over and over is going to be a cow and laughs will ensue. Both are inevitable!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 13, 2020)

Pic for this forum should be a middle finger.


----------



## polonium (Mar 14, 2020)

@Null is the magic highlighting thing not enabled on this board?


----------



## Twinkie (Mar 14, 2020)

?it's working in all the threads that I've read here so far


----------



## cryptidfuck (Mar 15, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Pic for this forum should be a middle finger.


Make it two, for good measure.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 15, 2020)

AmpleApricots said:


> What are the wildest conspiracy theories right now? Is there some website somebody can link where somebody wrote in yellow on black font how this virus was introduced by the reptilians? I heard the bioweapons lab one but it's kinda boring. My conspiracy theory is that null engineered the virus to drive traffic to this thread. Prove me wrong.


I liked that the virus happened just a day after China said they were going to rewrite parts of biblical understanding, as if it were a direct retribution from god.

Israel said they were already "by luck" working on a vaccine to corona virusses prior to the outbreak in wuhan, so there's another fun angle.

-----

But on topic, I think it's an interesting dissection of two forums. I thought the threat or happening of death was a stupid way to seperate them, but as I tried to come up with something better I couldn't, so while it may be stupid, I'm stupider.

The issue as I see it going forward will be that the happenings board should be dormant most of the time. But it won't be. It will develop itself like it's own ecosystem and due to low barrier of entry and high amount of sources (any ole tweet), it will go faster than Articles, be more muckraking. But it will allow better discussion and source sharing for those happenings like shootings and viruses that sometimes don't make sense to contain to one thread.

Thinking it through, I think it's a pretty good choice.


----------



## polonium (Mar 16, 2020)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> ?it's working in all the threads that I've read here so far


Not working in the wuhan flu thread tho


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Mar 16, 2020)

AmpleApricots said:


> What are the wildest conspiracy theories right now? Is there some website somebody can link where somebody wrote in yellow on black font how this virus was introduced by the reptilians? I heard the bioweapons lab one but it's kinda boring. My conspiracy theory is that null engineered the virus to drive traffic to this thread. Prove me wrong.



Here's a quick summary of the 5G stuff I made in the megathread a while back 

Saw this the day that Tom Hanks announced that he was infected:


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Mar 16, 2020)

I'd request that there be a message above the reply box, like there is for other boards. 

For instance, it can remind people to archive, as well as to NOT copy the entire article over.


----------



## Plunkie (Mar 16, 2020)

gonna be honest here - I don't think this was necessary

megathreads worked pretty decently in A&H, and happenings surprisingly don't happen nearly as often as to warrant their own subforum


----------



## polonium (Mar 17, 2020)

Bean Cheese said:


> gonna be honest here - I don't think this was necessary
> 
> megathreads worked pretty decently in A&H, and happenings surprisingly don't happen nearly as often as to warrant their own subforum



I think it comes down to personal opinion though, I think megathreads are awful, and stop people participating if they move too fast, and when the mods merge lots of little topics together it just becomes a homogeneous contextless mess, so I prefer it this way. I guess we'll see if it works or if it gets killed based on participation.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree, Corona-chan needs more threads. It helps that a few split-offs have occurred but perhaps more are needed.


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2020)

Reminder that this is not a board to copy and paste articles in. Use archives. Use waybackmachine. Use screenshots. Anything other than posting the whole thing in a post. Please report posts doing this.


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 26, 2020)

The forum song is perfect for driving through quarantined cities.  I need to get a loudspeaker for my truck to autism directly to the people


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 2, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> I've had on and off excesses of mucus for a few weeks/months now. Almost certainly not corona, but it felt a bit worse today. Should not have hung out with friends on Thursday. It was supposed to be a hike but then it also turned into sitting in a car with her for an hour and then hanging out with her and her boy friend at their apartment for a few. She thought it was all a government conspiracy and was really touchy with everyone...





DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I had diarrhea the other day but no Corona yet.





Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Is drooling a lot a virus symptom? I feel mostly pretty normal (my only real throat problem is that it's always full of phlegm, but I've been that way ever since getting my wisdom teeth pulled months ago), but I feel like my mouth waters constantly now.



I like that we have a wild-eyed hypochrondria thread.


----------



## Borax Bozo (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone know the source of the guy ranting at about 2:25 in the header song, or what exactly he's saying?


----------



## codeswhitchsperer (Apr 20, 2020)

Null said:


> I could separate it based solely on content aggregation versus longform discussion to allow discussions on the election in public. It's a really hard task for organization and I don't want to spread either board too thin.
> 
> It'd also suck to have to make everything in this board private.



Please note that some of us lurk here and use kiwi as a primary aggregator for news, happeningsfags have had to cope with lotts more white noise and the farms has become a core place some seek hard truths.

That's a result of you taking that firm stand on honesty too.


----------



## BasedFarmerZ (Apr 24, 2020)

The Happening. https://www.facebook.com/va.shiva.ayyadurai/videos/239992770534568/


			https://www.youtube.com/user/drvashiva/videos


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 11, 2020)

> Israel said they were already "by luck" working on a vaccine to corona virusses prior to the outbreak in wuhan, so there's another fun angle.



What's strange about this? Coronavirii have been a problem for a long time now. SARS was a coronavirus, as are several other respiratory virii out there like MERS.  Coronavirii were discovered almost 100 years ago now and many nations have programs studying them and looking to develop cures or vaccines.  Let's not be ignorant.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 20, 2020)

Less then 200 cases now in my province of over 3 million peeps.

Can we end the stupid lineups to get into the fucking banks and grocery stores already ffs?


----------



## amanaplanasleeppanama (Jul 25, 2020)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Allegory (Aug 19, 2020)

https://twitter.com/FBIRecordsVault/status/1296144912497352705 

Uh the FBI Tweeted out the Protocols .... 

Are we all about to die? I wonder if this is the FBI trying to undermine our relationship with Isreal. 

Deep State knows no bounds


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 19, 2020)

Allegory said:


> https://twitter.com/FBIRecordsVault/status/1296144912497352705
> 
> Uh the FBI Tweeted out the Protocols ....
> 
> ...


Or are the Glowies trying to distract from the horrible riot optics by baiting someone into committing another Tree of Life?


----------



## Allegory (Aug 19, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Or are the Glowies trying to distract from the horrible riot optics by baiting someone into committing another Tree of Life?




  what riot optics? So many things going on globally


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't wait for the 2020 Presidential Election Night happenings thread, it will break the record for most pages on this forum.

Edit: I will take the lead and setup the page for that.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Dec 1, 2020)

This is the chimp that hacked the FBI
Chimp


----------



## Hideous K (Dec 7, 2020)

Allegory said:


> https://twitter.com/FBIRecordsVault/status/1296144912497352705
> 
> Uh the FBI Tweeted out the Protocols ....
> 
> ...


You forgot to archive it, lucky that someone out there did the job
https://archive.vn/Gb8KV


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 18, 2020)

LonnieRohn said:


> You forgot to archive it, lucky that someone out there did the job
> https://archive.vn/Gb8KV
> 
> View attachment 1772137
> ...


It's not LARP.  It's online RP.


----------



## Allegory (Jan 11, 2021)

LonnieRohn said:


> You forgot to archive it, lucky that someone out there did the job


Oh man that archived link if full of banned accounts crazy to see them again. 


LonnieRohn said:


> View attachment 1772137
> 
> View attachment 1772138


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dustin Diamond, dead at 44 due to cancer.
(1977-2021)


----------



## MrJokerRager (Feb 28, 2021)

Is there any thread for CPAC as Trump is giving a speech today?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 1, 2021)

The Tech Tyrants elevate Biden to "dear leader" status....








						Tech tyrants elevate Biden to 'Dear Leader' status, with criticism forbidden
					

Shana Chappell, whose son, U.S. Marine and lance corporal Kareem Nikoui, was murdered in Afghanistan thanks to the Biden administration's fecklessness, took to social media to say exactly what she thought of Biden, including questioning the legit...




					www.americanthinker.com
				






> Shana Chappell, whose son U.S. Marine Lance Corporal Kareem Nikoui was murdered in Afghanistan thanks to the Biden administration’s fecklessness, took to social media to say exactly what she thought of Biden, including questioning the legitimacy of his presidency. It was classic free speech of the type the First Amendment protects...so Instagram (which Facebook owns) suspended her. It later reinstated her, assuring that it was all a mistake when we all know that the only mistake was that Facebook/Instagram got caught. The mere fact that Facebook/Instagram took this step -- and thought it could get away with it -- is a perfect example of the fact that the Tech Tyrants are functioning in the same way as North Korean censors, banning any speech critical of the “Dear Leader” and his policies.
> 
> Kareem Nikoui was a young man who wanted to serve his country and his family was proud of him for that. Had he died in battle at Bagram Air Force Base defending American interests, they would have wept for his loss but consoled themselves with the thought that he died for the greater good.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 11, 2021)

volcano erupting:

 LIVE: La Palma Volcano Eruption, the Canary Islands (Feed #2) 105 - YouTube


----------



## The Un-Clit (Oct 11, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> volcano erupting:
> 
> LIVE: La Palma Volcano Eruption, the Canary Islands (Feed #2) 105 - YouTube


Like a giant bleeding cyst on the face of the earth, it won' stop pouring magma like bloody pus until the pressure equalizes between the surface and the interior of the volcano.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Like a giant bleeding cyst on the face of the earth, it won' stop until the pressure equalizes between the surface and the interior of the volcano.


Planet Earth has zits.  Polycystic acne.  If the Earth had a face it would be Danny Trejo's.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 11, 2021)

Whoopi Goldberg received some fat shaming on the View.


			https://twitter.com/TheTitanBaddie/status/1446189080363114497


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 7, 2021)

Sorry for double posting but California Governor Newsom is more "invisible" than the usual.








						California’s invisible governor
					

On October 27, Gavin Newsom, an apparently healthy young man without any known comorbidities, nevertheless sat down in Oakland, California, for a vaccine booster. Since then, no one has seen him in public. Although I would never wish illness on someo...




					www.americanthinker.com
				





> November 7, 2021
> California’s invisible governor​By Andrea Widburg
> 
> On October 27, Gavin Newsom, an apparently healthy young man without any known comorbidities, nevertheless sat down in Oakland, California, for a vaccine booster. Since then, no one has seen him in public. Although I would never wish illness on someone just because I disagree with them politically if Newsom did in fact have a bad reaction to the booster, that might affect his tyrannical ukase requiring all children who attend either public or private schools to get a COVID vaccine.
> ...



Edit: There's another article who talk of Newsom's absence and it mention the booster shot.








						Gov. Newsom remains out of public sight to deal with family obligations
					

A week after abruptly canceling plans to attend the United Nations climate summit in Scotland, California Gov. Gavin Newsom has receded from public view to deal with unspecific family obligations.




					abc7.com
				






> POLITICS
> Gov. Newsom remains out of public sight to deal with family obligations​Gov. Gavin Newsom's last public appearance was Oct. 27, when he received a coronavirus booster shot.
> 
> Saturday, November 6, 2021 4:11AM
> ...


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 7, 2021)

The magnets in the booster shot literally turned him invisible.


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




I'm looking for 2 moderators for the Autism Thunderdome category. This includes Deep Thoughts, Articles & Happenings, and the Happenings board. I usually never do tryouts and deputize people at random but I don't even know who posts here at this point.

You may nominate yourself but special considerations to third party nominations.

Perks of being a mod:
- You can be the change you want to see in the community.
- Cool badge thing on your profile.
- Users cannot ignore you.*

Burdens of being a mod:
- Users will hate you and openly resent you regardless of what you do or do not do.
- Users will not report posts and then become upset that you do not delete posts that they think cause low quality threads.
- Articles & Happenings is literally unmoderatable and is basically the comments section on Infowars.
- You will not be compensated in any way.†
- You will burn out in 6 months and simply vanish.*‡*

* This was a common complaint with Zed and OwO.
† You do it for free.
‡ This has happened to every A&H mod without exception.

In general we need a light touch who is not emotionally invested in "their team" to issue threadbans to keep threads on track, board bans to keep the signal to noise ratio down, and who can FEARLESSLY communicate concerns directly to me.

Use Agree/Disagree on posts nominating people so I can get a feel for things.


----------



## Would (Nov 10, 2021)

Aw sweet; free brooms!


----------



## round robin (Nov 10, 2021)

Stay strong, friends, don't fall for it.


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2021)

P.S. I nominate @Lards and Lasses because they use the report button.


----------



## Kinoplex Robert (Nov 10, 2021)

I try not to step foot in that cesspool. Call me if any positions open in Deathfats or Internet Famous though


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Nov 10, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2704249
> 
> I'm looking for 2 moderators for the Autism Thunderdome category. This includes Deep Thoughts, Articles & Happenings, and the Happenings board. I usually never do tryouts and deputize people at random but I don't even know who posts here at this point.
> 
> ...


I nominate myself
Yeah I'm biased towards the right but I at least try to talk to leftist types, even if they're disingenuous. 
Also if I get modded I will threadban anyone who @'s hollywood hulk hogan in any thread he doesn't post in because they're annoying faggots who seethe eternally over every dumb fucking thing anyone posts. That's my campaign promise.


----------



## Agran (Nov 10, 2021)

IF THE NEW MOD UNMUTES ME FROM POSTING THREADS ON OFF-TOPIC I WILL GIVE THEM A WET SLOPPY HEAD BEHIND WALLMART YOU WATCH ME


----------



## SBG (Nov 10, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2704249
> 
> I'm looking for 2 moderators for the Autism Thunderdome category. This includes Deep Thoughts, Articles & Happenings, and the Happenings board. I usually never do tryouts and deputize people at random but I don't even know who posts here at this point.
> 
> ...


I can't help but feel like I'd be irritating as hell as a mod, but I'd still like to give it a go as I have too much free time.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 10, 2021)

Imagine doing it for free


----------



## Transniglet (Nov 10, 2021)

Get in there, careerists and the power-hungry unemployed.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 10, 2021)

What a pitch. Nobody to nominate but I'd find a non-vocal permalurker.


----------



## terry fan 67 (Nov 10, 2021)

we need some tranny jannies


----------



## Bingeamint (Nov 10, 2021)

@thhrang it time to rise up. Your already pips Jannie, time for another promotion. You love doing it for free.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 10, 2021)

I have no life and my political compass is Doomer/Doomer. I'll try out for A&N.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Nov 10, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Also if I get modded I will threadban anyone who @'s hollywood hulk hogan in any thread he doesn't post in because they're annoying faggots who seethe eternally over every dumb fucking thing anyone posts



Wee-ooo wee-ooo. I enter an un nomination for you.  Fun killer


----------



## Ripple (Nov 10, 2021)

I’d like to take this opportunity to nominate @Dyn


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll do it for free, if for no other reasons than to prove the 6 months thing wrong. I post on A&N a lot because I don't have anything else to contribute on other boards, and my current job allows me to be online a lot.

Also, appoint HHH so that the salt, shit, and cum can be tasted IRL.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Nov 10, 2021)

moseph.jartelli said:


> Wee-ooo wee-ooo. I enter an un nomination for you.  Fun killer


This is exactly what I mean. The exact reason articles and happenings is so shit is because people like you think its fun to intentionally start shit instead of trying to actually talk to anyone. If HHH has any dumb shit to say about any dumb shit going on, he'll fucking say it. We don't need 20 pages of @'s and a million replies telling him to go fuck himself.


----------



## Bull Kike (Nov 10, 2021)

I propose we mod @Hollywood Hulk Hogan for fun.


----------



## Cats (Nov 10, 2021)

Sailor said:


> Imagine doing it for free


how much do you get paid to browse KF and click your mouse?


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I have no life and my political compass is Doomer/Doomer. I'll try out for A&N.


I like you too much to sacrifice you on the altar


----------



## TheBest (Nov 10, 2021)

I guess it would seem tasteless to nominate myself but I guess being insipid could be said of many things


----------



## CptnSnshn (Nov 10, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2704249
> 
> I'm looking for 2 moderators for the Autism Thunderdome category. This includes Deep Thoughts, Articles & Happenings, and the Happenings board. I usually never do tryouts and deputize people at random but I don't even know who posts here at this point.
> 
> ...



Hire me, I'll ban everyone and call people niggers.


----------



## Pil Chollins (Nov 10, 2021)

Happenings is the asshole of this website but if you need someone in an East Asian timezone for the nightshift I'm down


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 10, 2021)

> a light touch who isn’t emotionally invested


in A&N? lmao good luck.


----------



## Zebedee (Nov 10, 2021)

Lol, what a way to advertise a pit full of vipers and make it seem like a good idea to hop in.

I nominate @Dyn as he is truly a great advocate of all broomstick wielders.


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 10, 2021)

TheBest said:


> I guess it would seem tasteless to nominate myself but I guess being insipid could be said of many things


Being tasteless is necessary to post on A&N.  You'd be perfect.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 10, 2021)

I'd be willing to try. Spend most of my time in articles & news, deep thoughts, and happenings. 

Not as well established as some of the more power users, but I do regularly check the fourms on a daily basis. Know the culture of each board. I would generally be neutral and would allow discussion as long as it doesn't get into spam/derailing territory. Can handle banter.

Though as you say, God help whoever does get it.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Nov 10, 2021)

Bull Dike said:


> I propose we mod @Hollywood Hulk Hogan for fun.





Raging Capybara said:


> I nominate HHH @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


Do you see what I mean??? Not even 2 pages in and we've got 2 triple-H @'s


----------



## Syntaxion (Nov 10, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2704249
> 
> I'm looking for 2 moderators for the Autism Thunderdome category. This includes Deep Thoughts, Articles & Happenings, and the Happenings board. I usually never do tryouts and deputize people at random but I don't even know who posts here at this point.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of wondering, maybe I overlooked it, but _why _exatly does A&H burn through mods so fast and often?

I know the users can be insufferable, but what part is the issue? Too much offtopic?


----------



## Zilortha (Nov 10, 2021)

I'd nominate myself, but I think I'd have a featherweight touch at best, mainly because I don't even know what's reportable on this site.


> @Syntaxion
> I'm kind of wondering, maybe I overlooked it, but _why _exatly does A&H burn through mods so fast and often?
> 
> I know the users can be insufferable, but what part is the issue? Too much offtopic?


 Probably the politics, and literally moderating all the bad takes on bad news from bad outlets that comes across the board. It's probably tiring.


----------



## round robin (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @secret watcher


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 10, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Do you see what I mean??? Not even 2 pages in and we've got 2 triple-H @'s


Three actually.  I started it, sorry.  That said, I still think it'd be funny to do for the LOLs at least for a day.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2021)

View attachment 2704249


Null said:


> I'm looking for 2 moderators for the Autism Thunderdome category. This includes Deep Thoughts, Articles & Happenings, and the Happenings board. I usually never do tryouts and deputize people at random but I don't even know who posts here at this point.
> 
> You may nominate yourself but special considerations to third party nominations.
> 
> ...


I nominate myself and @Flexo.

You probably don't like me and would like to see me suffer, and I would like to see Flexo suffer.


----------



## Spunt (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm both British and Libertarian, so I enjoy misery and being a janny there couldn't make A&N hate me any more than they (and you) already do. I'm a regular reader of A&N but I don't post very often, so at least I'm not in any of the cliques or whatever.

I think Deep Thoughts could be a genuinely good subforum with the right moderation. A&N&H, of course, are beyond salvaging, but at least I could call them niggers and try to keep the fedposting somewhat under control.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 10, 2021)

Cats said:


> how much do you get paid to browse KF and click your mouse?


----------



## MasterBaiter (Nov 10, 2021)

Syntaxion said:


> I'm kind of wondering, maybe I overlooked it, but _why _exatly does A&H burn through mods so fast and often?
> 
> I know the users can be insufferable, but what part is the issue? Too much offtopic?


The sheeer volume of comments and autism deep thoughts and happenings have håndfull of threads that are active daily but a and h have two pages full threads honestly null should put two or more jannies there and limit posting for user accounts that are at least month old .  Often i stumble on few newbie accounts starting purposely shit to steer conversation away from the subject is common paid troll tactics also banning Hollywood hulk hogan and giving him his own thread would help greatly . Ah yes and banning half of the users could help but who knows


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 10, 2021)

As previous Deep Thoughts/News mod.

Good luck.


----------



## Blasterisk (Nov 10, 2021)

I _don't_ nominate myself but I wanna post anyway.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Nov 10, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> Three actually.  I started it, sorry.  That said, I still think it'd be funny to do for the LOLs at least for a day.


If HHH could be agreeable I do actually support the idea of the two moderators at least having somewhat different stances on politics. I know Null said not wanting the mods to care too much about their "team" but bias does happen and I think both moderators should at least be able to represent both sides. Maybe not HHH exactly but you probably get the picture.


----------



## Cats (Nov 10, 2021)

Sailor said:


>



I'm just not completely sure you're a human. Would you please fill out this form?


----------



## Fareal (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @Zero Day Defense because I think they would do a good job


----------



## Sailor (Nov 10, 2021)

Cats said:


> I'm just not completely sure you're a human. Would you please fill out this form?
> 
> View attachment 2704279


Of course. It says you're a little bitch.

Why are we fighting brother? We both have cat avatars. We should be embracing one another


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 10, 2021)

Fareal said:


> I nominate @Zero Day Defense because I think they would do a good job


Agreed, he seems relatively reasonable any time I've seen him.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate we abolish jannies


----------



## SBG (Nov 10, 2021)

Syntaxion said:


> I'm kind of wondering, maybe I overlooked it, but _why _exatly does A&H burn through mods so fast and often?
> 
> I know the users can be insufferable, but what part is the issue? Too much offtopic?


Yeah honestly the whole idea the board drives people off seems kinda goofy to me since most of the people seem nice enough to me even if there are disagreements.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Nov 10, 2021)

Mod me because I'm awesome


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @ryu289 power Jacob Blaustein because it would be fuckin hilarious


----------



## Arminius (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll do it for some Josh feet pics.


----------



## Cats (Nov 10, 2021)

Sailor said:


> Of course. It says you're a little bitch.
> 
> Why are we fighting brother? We both have cat avatars. We should be embracing one another



Okay, we can hug, but I'm going to go to the bathroom on you if you Name Call me again.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Nov 10, 2021)

Dear Leader has burned through his supply of Quislings again ?


----------



## Fareal (Nov 10, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> Agreed, he seems relatively reasonable any time I've seen him.


idgaf what people's politics are in A&H since that's the entire point of A&H, but I am pretty convinced the jannies should have been able, whilst posting there, to demonstrate a) ability to use full comprehensible sentences and b) basic courtesy in discussion. Zero does both these things consistently so I support hot pocketdom if they want it.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 10, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Also if I get modded I will threadban anyone who @'s hollywood hulk hogan in any thread he doesn't post in because they're annoying faggots who seethe eternally over every dumb fucking thing anyone posts. That's my campaign promise.


You get my vote just for this.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 10, 2021)

moonman1488 said:


> I’m also NOT RACIST!


Sorry bud, that's one of the requirements


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate myself, The only word permitted will be nigger.


----------



## Virgo (Nov 10, 2021)

Sure, I'll bite. I'm in Oceania so I can cover the spastics in my timezone.


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 10, 2021)

Pick me chief, I'll fuck that place up even more than usual. 
I'll automatically improve it by threadbanning anyone calling @Hollywood Hulk Hogan for no reason at all. 
Its will be like resetera 2.0. Great.


----------



## Glowie (Nov 10, 2021)

Give me hot pockets and and a broom and I'd gladly spend time sweeping shit while Americans sleep.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @henstepl and @WolfeTone. 

A&H could use some more serious mental illness. 



Dagobert said:


> subreddits


Lol, faggot.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Nov 10, 2021)

Fuck, I could do it. I am long-time kiwi and personally don't really care about views. I am here just to laugh at retards and get annoyed when people sling shit for sake of slinging shit. Getting some salt and hatemail would also make my day tbh, I'm pretty thick skinned anyway.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Nov 10, 2021)

I would do it. I'm not really involved on those boards so I'm not going to have any autistic rivalries.


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 10, 2021)

Tleilaxian said:


> Lol, faggot.


Agreed.  That was truly exceptional.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Do you see what I mean??? Not even 2 pages in and we've got 2 triple-H @'s


I must concur. I agree with @Hollywood Hulk Hogan Just make sure we have either @SSj_Ness or @CAPTAIN MATI as the offset.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Nov 10, 2021)

I won't touch a & h but i would touch happenings / deep thoughts i am also hormonal and very much pregnant


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Nov 10, 2021)

I volunteer as a Janny, I will make the Thunderdome truly autistic


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @3119967d0c since he's pretty outsider to most views left, and right there anyway.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 10, 2021)

I volunteer as mod. Thank you for taking my advice for tryouts. 

I think your site could use more diversity. I will make all of you proud.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Nov 10, 2021)

round robin said:


> Stay strong, friends, don't fall for it.


I nominate this guy ^^


----------



## round robin (Nov 10, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I volunteer as mod. Thank you for taking my advice for tryouts.
> 
> I think your site could use more diversity. I will make all of you proud.


No niggers allowed.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Nov 10, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> I'll do it for free, if for no other reasons than to prove the 6 months thing wrong. I post on A&N a lot because I don't have anything else to contribute on other *subreddits*, and my current job allows me to be online a lot.


No


----------



## BrainProlapse (Nov 10, 2021)

I could do it but it conflicts with my deeply held opinion that jannies deserve nothing but shame and mockery. Also Null should know better than to ask for applications. No-one who wants to be a janny should ever be one.





Sweep deez nutz.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Nov 10, 2021)

I get scared of becoming suicidal by checking Articles and Happenings. Good luck whoever steps up.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

@Hot Cup of Joe it is time


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 10, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> I would do it. I'm not really involved on those boards so I'm not going to have any autistic rivalries.


you don't even know who Norm is, that's automatic disqualification


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 10, 2021)

Brian Williams leaves MSNBC and NBC.  I guess he leaves before the Titanic hit the iceberg.  








						Brian Williams Leaving MSNBC and NBC Next Month, Follows Rachel Maddow Plan to Leave Daily Show
					

Brian Williams is leaving MSNBC and NBC next month, he says. He’s been with NBC for 27 years, and MSNBC since 2016. The network is saying he wants to spend more time with his family which is …



					www.showbiz411.com
				






> Brian Williams is leaving MSNBC and NBC next month, he says. He’s been with NBC for 27 years, and MSNBC since 2016.
> 
> The network is saying he wants to spend more time with his family which is code for “we didn’t want to pay him more and he’s taking his chances elsewhere.” But Williams will turn up somewhere else after the new year. maybe CNN Plus.
> 
> ...


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @That guy over there


----------



## Rungle (Nov 10, 2021)

If you hire me i will absolutely do nothing and laugh at stupif people using the report function


----------



## obsdj (Nov 10, 2021)

catpin said:


> If you hire me i will absolutely do nothing and laugh at stupif people using the report function


Honestly this right here is what I always assumed would happen if I ever used the report button anywhere here.


----------



## round robin (Nov 10, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Brian Williams leaves MSNBC and NBC.  I guess he leaves before the Titanic hit the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shining example of the kinds of retards that mods would have to deal with.


----------



## Kendrick (Nov 10, 2021)

Wow I can't believe how many lemmings are willing to jump in a volcano. Those boards looks like hell itself and the lack of reporting makes it even worse.

Null doesn't kill trannies, he pushes dumb people to suicide by having open tryouts for mod positions.


----------



## solidus (Nov 10, 2021)

Swab the decks, tranny jannies.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 10, 2021)

I volunteer for the pyre. 

Otherwise @secret watcher would be fantastic, if they accepted the position.


----------



## theshitposter (Nov 10, 2021)

1. is there an option to turn off report notifications?
2. is the dereliction of the mod duties encouraged?
3. what's the permissible limit of mod abuse? speeding ticket or chauvin moment?

@Null


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 10, 2021)

Kendrick said:


> Wow I can't believe how many lemmings are willing to jump in a volcano. Those boards looks like hell itself and the lack of reporting makes it even worse.
> 
> Null doesn't kill trannies, he pushes dumb people to suicide by having open tryouts for mod positions.


Someone's got to do it.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

He should instate the Jannies after the Rittenhouse case ends


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 10, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Someone's got to do it.


Yep, the alternative is mass chaos.

All of the thunderdome boards can have some legit and interesting discussion. Deep Thoughts especially when people really start digging into a topic. (The decade reviews and future discussions are usually great.)

They serve a needed purpose. Without them, chat would be nothing but news cancer as people would have nowhere else to go.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Nov 10, 2021)

Even devil may cry even Null can Oy Vey if pressed enough.


----------



## Sammich (Nov 10, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> I would like to nominate @CatParty . I have no idea if they're interested, but they single-handedly make the A&N section worth reading and they basically never sleep.


I don't agree with him at all, but I was thinking he'd be a good mod.  Dude seems to be reasonable.


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate Corbin Dallas Multipass


----------



## Top Skink (Nov 10, 2021)

I would like to formally submit my application for mod under the condition I can use it to shamelessly manipulate the flow of the thread, farm reactions and give myself thread highlights

Is payment arranged contracted as a flat salary, or is it one of those "bid to collect tax from users" kinds of positions?


----------



## DeusVult (Nov 10, 2021)

Please don't use such a bigoted, transphobic language. It's the current year. Use the politically correct term - trannitor.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 10, 2021)

Ripple said:


> I’d like to take this opportunity to nominate @Dyn


I might also add that Dyn was a mod on the kiwistation if I remember correctly.


----------



## Grinrow (Nov 10, 2021)

Removing posts when people are posting in ah emotionally at random would be very funny give me the broom


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 10, 2021)

Why does Vault 11 come to mind?


----------



## Alba gu brath (Nov 10, 2021)

This video sounds about right for what these poor bastards are willing to put themselves through.


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 10, 2021)

I already have a life, and I am not a tranny, so I can't do it. But if I would, this is what A&N would look like, under my watch:



Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.



/pol/tards, MAGAtards, anime avatars, libercucks and their ilk would face the wall immediately. I only want wholesome and uplifting news that shines light on traditional family values and the betterment of society. News related to profiteering, usury, yellow journalism, and particularly fractional reserve (private) banking would be tagged appropiately.


----------



## Duck Fuckem (Nov 10, 2021)

All I wanna say is good luck and may God be with whatever tard wrangler is appointed.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Nov 10, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan when you get on, count how many @'s you got overnight (including this one) and put it in a post here, I want to see a count for reference


Only 5 in this thread and one on a profile post related to this


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 10, 2021)

I nominate @Dude Vaccines and @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------

